
Kingpins Who Conspired to Save California Wine (2015) - samclemens
https://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/california-wine/
======
fnwx17
the article is so long and poetic that I drank an entire bottle of wine while
reading it. also "Kingpin" is a bit of an exagerration

